# Cadeau reçu déjà acheté depuis mon propre compte iTunes



## contisplaya (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Ma soeur ma envoyée une série via l'itunes store que j'avais déjà acheté. Ma question : existe il un moyen pour elle de se faire rembourser ou d'annuler son cadeau ? Ou pour moi d'utiliser le cadeau pour un autre téléchargement sur l'itunes store ? 

Ce que je ne trouve pas normal c'est que iTunes (via mon address email et compte iTunes associé) doit savoir que je possède déjà dans ma bibli le cadeau que ma soeur voulait me faire : au moment ou elle rentre l'address mail du destinataire du cadeau, iTunes devrait au minimum afficher un message pour prévenir celui qui fait le cadeau que son destinataire possède déjà le téléchargement... 

Pas d'accord ? Naif ? 

 Merci d'avance si qq'un a une solution ou experience similaire à partager ici.


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2015)

Aucune expérience de ce type mais c'est vrais qu'apple devrait vérifier.

Contact Apple, il n'y a qu'eux qui peuvent t'aider.


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2015)

contisplaya a dit:


> Ce que je ne trouve pas normal c'est que iTunes (via mon address email et compte iTunes associé) doit savoir que je possède déjà dans ma bibli le cadeau que ma soeur voulait me faire : au moment ou elle rentre l'address mail du destinataire du cadeau, iTunes devrait au minimum afficher un message pour prévenir celui qui fait le cadeau que son destinataire possède déjà le téléchargement...


Ca serait une entrave à la vie privée. Ta soeur ou n'importe qui n'a pas à savoir si tu as déjà telle ou telle application/video/musique, etc.
S'il me suffit de t'offrir une app pour savoir si tu l'as déjà.... je te laisse finir la phrase


----------



## Gwen (6 Novembre 2015)

Ok, pour la vie privée, mais dans le cas ou tu l'as déjà, tu fais quoi ? Apple devrait prévoir un remboursement ou l'achat d'un autre produit de la même valeur ou plus.


----------



## daffyb (6 Novembre 2015)

T'appelles Apple


----------



## contisplaya (18 Novembre 2015)

Désolé pour réponse en retard et merci pour vos retour. Nous allons contacter apple, la situation à forcément du se présenter ailleurs et il doit donc y avoir qq chose de prévu. Je vous tiens au courant ici. 

Merci


----------

